# OakyWoods Who's Going



## quackman (Dec 1, 2014)

Hunt starts on Thursday, this is the week they are usually in rut, whos going????


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 1, 2014)

I will be there  looking around in the morning after work. I work at frito lay so it won't be a long drive to get there


----------



## Scrub Buck (Dec 1, 2014)

We will be there.  Right now we have 28 in our group.  Started setting up camp yesterday.


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 1, 2014)

been there the last ten years, hunted the first hunt, no deer and no pigs ...i wont go back. it will take several years for the deer pop. to come back, if it does....dnr does not want pigs, they are gone too.............so why go......


----------



## Scrub Buck (Dec 1, 2014)

Got an update.  Seems 7 more will join us.  We plan to man dive as much of the area as we can.  Should be a great time.  Bringing a little north down south.  I'm sure we will see you at the check station.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 1, 2014)

See you on Sat, Scrub Buck.   Leave a doe for me, please!


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 4, 2014)

Read the response about not a lot of deer/pigs. Is that true?
I'm thinking of taking a friend who hasn't got a deer this year. I want to bring him to a place where there is some action.
Thanks!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dead quiet this morning  I haven't heard a shot.  Seen 2 does on the road headed in but nothing from the stand


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 4, 2014)

How's the weather, QuackHead90?


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hot!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 4, 2014)

Quack is crowded?


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us posted. Good luck today!!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 4, 2014)

Only 10 deer checked out at 200  there are a lot of people but movement is slow. We haven't found any acorns just trails with runs and paw marks. I had a back up spot picked out and when I went to put my stand in at lunch after the morning lunch a fellow and his son was loading a nice 8 point up that the younger guy had killed. Looked to be at least 4.5 years old.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Quackhead. We are heading down Saturday morning. I would rather get a hog. Are there a lot of hogs there?


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 4, 2014)

Any hogs shot today?
Thanks


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't seen much sign  there are so many people that the hogs have really went into hiding. There was one guy that seen a hog right at daylight this morning.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the report. might try to get down there Friday.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Quackman!!
I thinking positive about this hunt. The 10 checked out were all bucks so that means there were a lot more deer(does) seen but could not be shot until Saturday. Good luck and knock em down!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 5, 2014)

Everybody I talked to had not seen any does  the numbers are way down from what I had expected. Ocmulgee wma had 40 bucks signed out by lunch on the first day. We ended up seeing 2 does yesterday afternoon. We are fishing today and won't be back tomorrow.


----------



## RONALDPAUL324 (Dec 5, 2014)

We will be there in the morning. Any updates?
This will be our first time on oaky woods also.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Dec 5, 2014)

We will be there in the morning as well. Tomorrow everyone is getting deer.


----------



## ixibiggreg (Dec 5, 2014)

Hardly any shots this evening. Activity seems to be slow! Haven't seen any deer neither did a handful of folks I spoke with. My buddy got a nice 8 by the landfill this afternoon. Bunch of hunters, and I'm expecting there to be a lot more in the morning. Good luck to whomever is going, I'll be there!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 5, 2014)

Good luck fellas goin a different route!


----------

